

InfoQ: Justin Sheehy on Riak - seancribbs
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/sheehy-riak

======
yanowitz
I've played with riak a bit (just in development, no deployment yet) and I
have to say it's wonderful.

The Riak Fast Track tutorial
(<https://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/The+Riak+Fast+Track>) is phenomenal. I
wish more tools had this.

MapReduce interface is nice, links are great, status info is mighty, the
distributed setup you get out of the box is fantastic, etc. etc.

Folks who need any kind of key/value store should definitely check it out.

~~~
roder
If you're in SF and still wondering why people are excited, they're having a
pretty cool meetup next week: [http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Riak-
Meetup/calendar/141...](http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Riak-
Meetup/calendar/14146663/)

------
parbo
This is my Riak-influenced Dynamo-clone (implemented in Python):

<http://bitbucket.org/rogueops/vinzclortho/wiki/Home>

